# Heating element leaks ?



## domienz (Jan 27, 2020)

hi guys;

i have v4 rancilio silvia from 2016, when i wanted to make espresso 2-3 months before, i opened the machine and after 2 mins, all electricity in home is gone. whenever i started the rancilio, after 2 mins same issue happens.

so i opened top metal panel and saw same leakage like in this video;






and then i have my heating element in my hands, but it looks perfectly perfect... should i replace it? why would it do that?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Yes replace it, first elements weren't welded, after many leaking like this they started welding the resistance to the nut. Came across several leaking like this. Welding would work as well but I haven't tried it.

Good luck


----------



## domienz (Jan 27, 2020)

mine looks like new ? i always descaled every 2 months, what would make this happen?

so even if it looks like new i have to change it right? did you watch the video? how does water come like this there is no free space there...


----------



## cracked_bean (Apr 13, 2014)

I think L&R is saying that there is a gap between the element and that plate on old versions and that they now weld this part. I assume if you take your out you will see that it is not welded. If you get a new element to replace the current one your problem should be fixed.

Likely just thermal cycling, age, and bad luck that caused this?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

I am attaching the new type of elements for comparison


----------



## domienz (Jan 27, 2020)

L&R said:


> Yes replace it, first elements weren't welded, after many leaking like this they started welding the resistance to the nut. Came across several leaking like this. Welding would work as well but I haven't tried it.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> View attachment 35719


 i got the point now... there are gaps on area you showed with red arrow. so water comes to up from there.

so i if i want to try welding those gaps, what material should i use? and will it be safe for health?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

You can try silver brazing wire and a high temp torch.


----------



## domienz (Jan 27, 2020)

after a little research google says silver wire can be melted with low temperatures, wont be problem when the machine works?

and also ther are kind of silver wires, %20, %40 %10, max i found is %40 silver included one. should i chose this?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Sorry I am not experienced in this but on my torch is written 1400C on flame and 650C on heated surface, so far more than temp the resistance in normal work.


----------



## domienz (Jan 27, 2020)

how much temp does resistance reach max? do you have any idea?

and as i said in my country, max i found is %40 silver included one. and %10-%20 are also available, the more the best? does it work like that?

btw this is mine;


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Does it have gap between resistance and the nut? Although it is like new indeed.


----------



## domienz (Jan 27, 2020)

yes so i dont have to buy new one for 99dollars thanks god.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The higher % of silver in solder requires more heat to melt it. For your purpose a low % silver will be sufficient =less heat to damage the element. Remove any seals BEFORE applying any heat. Thoroughly clean around the element fingers and plate until bright and shiny ( any dirt , grease scale will give a poor joint and possible leak)

You will need to apply appropriate flux around the element and to the plate (only sufficient for where you want the solder)

You should be able to do this with aMAPP gas torch.


----------



## domienz (Jan 27, 2020)

yes i will need lower heat to do it, but during regular workload wouldn't it melt? i dont know what is the max temp a resistance goes up while working...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The heat in your boiler will be knowhere near the melting point of the solder even with the lower melting point solder.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

There could be a bit of a problem soldering it with low temperature solder - probably stainless and that needs the correct flux - also usually done with a decent propane flame

Something like this

https://www.ebay.co.uk/p/8032604171?iid=264441868159&chn=ps&norover=1&mkevt=1&mkrid=710-134428-41853-0&mkcid=2&itemid=264441868159&targetid=855561001402&device=c&mktype=pla&googleloc=1006573&poi=&campaignid=6466521080&mkgroupid=85726690702&rlsatarget=pla-855561001402&abcId=1140486&merchantid=113583151&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI-Yfe8cik5wIVh6ztCh07eAHNEAQYASABEgKzhfD_BwE

A search on the web and probably youtube will bring up more info.

John

-


----------

